# August '05 Photo Challenge Photos - "Still Life"



## TwistMyArm (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks to everyone for your  patience this month. The photos are finally here. 

We have a total of 23 photos here to vote on. The photos can be viewed here: Still Life

Unfortunately there were many photos that had to be excluded because the file size was way too large or the submitter did not include their forum name. I do apologize to anyone who's photo was not included. 

The winner of this month's challenge will receive a prize courtesy of Chase and The Photo Forum.

Please keep in mind that we are trying to keep this challenge anonymous (and unbiased) when it comes to both the submitting and the voting. Please avoid sharing your opinions about any specific photos until after the voting has completed and the winner is announced.

The photos are all titled (Photo01 through Photo23) in order to avoid confusion please make sure that you check the title before voting. The photos may not be sorted in the correct order so to ensure you view them in proper order scroll to the bottom of the page and where it says "Display Options" ensure you select Sorted By: "Image Name" Sort Order: "Ascending" and then click on the "Show Images" button.

After viewing the photos please take the opportunity to vote for your favorite. Good luck to all. If there are any questions please let us know.

The polls will be open for the next seven days.


----------



## LittleMan (Sep 6, 2005)

In the gallery for some reason a lot of the images won't go to full size for me... A bug in the gallery maybe?


----------



## usayit (Sep 6, 2005)

I'm having the same problem.  Tested Safari, firefox, IE:mac, and IE:windows.

There are some really nice interpretations of "Still Life".


----------



## alexecho (Sep 6, 2005)

I know I've only seen the thumbnails so far, but the image that jumps out at me as being outstanding just totally doesn't fit the topic as I see it... Now I don't know what to do!


----------



## minew_m (Sep 6, 2005)

There are some great photos this month...its going to be hard to choose!


----------



## Meysha (Sep 7, 2005)

I can't see the photos at full size either. I can only see the thumbnails.
When i click on the thumbnail to enlarge it, it tries to open it, but only loads the title and then there's nothing there.

Strange... coz all the other users' galleries work fine for me.


----------



## Vmann (Sep 7, 2005)

Not able to view anything other than the thumbnail also. Photos aren't linking.


----------



## usayit (Sep 7, 2005)

ok... I figured it out.

For photos without a title submitted a number was accidentally appended to the end of the jpg filename.  You can view the larger version by manual removing the last number and entering the URL in your browser.

For example on Photo 1, the direct link code reported is:
http://thephotoforum.com/gallery/files/96-Photo01_26668.jpg
which is not working.  But the following url is working:
http://thephotoforum.com/gallery/files/96-Photo01.jpg



http://thephotoforum.com/gallery/files/96-Photo01.jpg
http://thephotoforum.com/gallery/files/96-Photo02.jpg
http://thephotoforum.com/gallery/files/96-Photo03.jpg
http://thephotoforum.com/gallery/files/96-Photo04.jpg
http://thephotoforum.com/gallery/files/96-Photo05-OneTwoThree.jpg
http://thephotoforum.com/gallery/files/96-Photo06.jpg
http://thephotoforum.com/gallery/files/96-Photo07.jpg
http://thephotoforum.com/gallery/files/96-Photo08.jpg
http://thephotoforum.com/gallery/files/96-Photo09.jpg
http://thephotoforum.com/gallery/files/96-Photo10.jpg
http://thephotoforum.com/gallery/files/96-Photo11-Fan.jpg
http://thephotoforum.com/gallery/files/96-Photo12-Hello.jpg
http://thephotoforum.com/gallery/files/96-Photo13.jpg
http://thephotoforum.com/gallery/files/96-Photo14.jpg
http://thephotoforum.com/gallery/files/96-Photo15.jpg
http://thephotoforum.com/gallery/files/96-Photo16-WaterDroplets.jpg
http://thephotoforum.com/gallery/files/96-Photo17.jpg
http://thephotoforum.com/gallery/files/96-Photo18-Breakfast.jpg
http://thephotoforum.com/gallery/files/96-Photo19.jpg
http://thephotoforum.com/gallery/files/96-Photo20-Lakeview.jpg
http://thephotoforum.com/gallery/files/96-Photo21-AngelEyes.jpg
http://thephotoforum.com/gallery/files/96-Photo22.jpg
http://thephotoforum.com/gallery/files/96-Photo23.jpg

hope I got it all right.... did it kinda quickly....


----------



## LittleMan (Sep 7, 2005)

wow!
good job usayit!
Thanks for the work!


----------



## TwistMyArm (Sep 7, 2005)

All of the photos were working fine for me. This gallery automatically adds the numbers to the file. When I uploaded them I just edited the title so that that number wouldn't appear. I don't see why it would have changed the actual link itself. Anyway thanks usayit for adding those links.


----------



## EVPohovich (Sep 7, 2005)

erm.....do I get a poster of the one I voted for??


----------



## Cele (Sep 8, 2005)

oh sad -.-
it seems you didn´t get my one -.-

but the photos are really beautyful ^-^

voting was hard ^-^


----------



## CHRISTIAN2170 (Sep 8, 2005)

....maybe there's too many photos, and thats the reason 'cos people isn't voting so much.

for the next challenge, you can select just 6 or 7 for the competition. 
choosing between *23* pics......is too much


----------



## thebeginning (Sep 9, 2005)

^ i surely hope he is kidding.


----------



## alexecho (Sep 9, 2005)

Love the quantity of photos, not to mention the general quality. And it must be better for the winner if there has been a lot of competition. Next time I'll get a photo in there too, hopefully.


----------



## JTHphoto (Sep 13, 2005)

it was a tough choice, but the more submissions the better as far as I'm concerned... some great shots in here, wouldn't want to miss any of them


----------



## CHRISTIAN2170 (Sep 14, 2005)

*i'm not talking about the quality, they are all great, i'm talkin about the votes!!!!!, the number of votes.

46 voters in a universe of 5970 members???
just think about it, there's a reason for that.
*


----------



## Nikon Fan (Sep 14, 2005)

CHRISTIAN2170 said:
			
		

> *i'm not talking about the quality, they are all great, i'm talkin about the votes!!!!!, the number of votes.
> 
> 46 voters in a universe of 5970 members???
> just think about it, there's a reason for that.
> *



There is, but I don't think that's due to the number of pics...46 votes is a bad number, but it's still 46 votes no matter if there's 5 pics or 50 pics...


----------



## TwistMyArm (Sep 14, 2005)

Congrats needs to go out to one of our new members, Amy! Amy submitted photo 4 this month, which recieved the most votes. 







Nice work Amy!


----------



## Jaywalker (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi I had sent one in and nobody emailed me or anything and its not there. What did I do wrong?


----------



## Jaywalker (Sep 15, 2005)

sorry...forgot to add that it was no bigger than any of these


----------



## TwistMyArm (Sep 15, 2005)

PM me your email address that the photo was sent from and I'll see if it was recieved.


----------



## amoki (Sep 16, 2005)

Dang, tough choice. Someone shoudl come out with a photography handbook that defines what "still life" really is (then again, photography is an art, not science )


----------



## M @ k o (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats Amy. That's a sweet looking photo there.


----------



## Chiller (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats Amy.  Great shot


----------



## D70Mike (Sep 17, 2005)

Thanks for running the competion. Thanks also to everyone who voted for my picture (photo16 - water droplets). A big congratulations to Amy too....a very deserved win for an excellent entry. You used the picking out of one colour very well. Red is such a striking colour.


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 23, 2005)

Congratulations, Amy!

Who took this one?




http://thephotoforum.com/gallery/files/96-Photo18-Breakfast.jpg


----------



## Nikon Fan (Sep 23, 2005)

I took that one Lafoto.


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 28, 2005)

Great one, Amanda. I would have let you win . (In other words: this one had my vote! )


----------

